# rejestrowanie wysłanych e-maili z sieci

## Lips

Witam

Wie ktoś może czy jest jakiś sposób na wykonanie czegoś takiego:

mam sieć z bramką (gentoo) i chciałbym aby bramka rejestrowała wysłane przez użytkowników e-maile głównie chodzi mi o (From:/To:/Date:)

próbowałem za pomocą IPTABLES jednak nie bardzo mi to wychodzi.

Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł jak to rozgryźć?

----------

## grzywka18

wiem o 2 metodach.

1) wszystkie wychodzące maile są kopiowane do innego konta mailowego a potem przeglądasz to http://www.hypermail-project.org/

2) napisać skrypt który przetworzy log z serwera i zapisze gdzieś.

----------

## Lips

hmm 

problem jest taki, że muszę logować wszystko czyli też pocztę przychodzącą wiec pierwszy sposób może być problematyczny, robię statystyki wysyłania poczty i aby nikt nie oszukiwał chciałbym to na bramce ustawić.

a co do 2 własnie nie wiem jak się do niego zabrać...

----------

## Jacekalex

A skąd pewność, że masz prawo do czytania cudzej korespondecji?

Bo jeśli to firma i pracownicy, a odpowiedni zapis jest w regulaminie, to wyłączasz dostęp do innych serwerów poczty na (właśnie) iptables, potem stawiasz w firmie serwer pocztowy dla pracowników (w domenie firmowej), 

i w tym serwerze robisz kopiowanie maili 1:1.

Nie rozwiąże to co prawda problemu wysyłania maili przez szyfrowany webmail (np gmail), ale pozory bezpieczeństwa zapewni.

Poza tym wysyłanie maili odbywa się zazwyczaj z wykorzystaniem protokołu TLS lub SSL, a w takim przypadku prędzej własne uszy obliżesz, niż uzyskasz kopię wiadomości na routerze.

Np Thunderbird domyślnie przy włączaniu nowego konta proponuje szyfrowanie TLS, Kmail i Evolution też.

Outlook o ile pamiętam nie, ale WIndows Mail też próbuje użyć TLS przy nawiązywaniu połączenia z serwerem.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

